
In Switzerland, a giant machine is sucking carbon directly from the air - fern12
http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2017/06/switzerland-giant-new-machine-sucking-carbon-directly-air
======
honestoHeminway
1.000001 more Carbon sucked from Air then energy wasted doing it, that would
be a headline.

But this, this is not even removing it from the cycle- its pumping it into
greenhouses.

